
Angora, mutation-based coverage guided fuzzer was open sourced - jbaviat
https://github.com/AngoraFuzzer/Angora
======
jbaviat
Research paper about Angora was published here:
[http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~hchen/paper/chen2018angora.pdf](http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~hchen/paper/chen2018angora.pdf)

------
unmole
The page doesn't answer the question most people would be asking: How is it
better or different from AFL?

Edit: The linked paper has more information
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1803.01307.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1803.01307.pdf)

